# Website issue ??



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone else having difficulty getting onto the CS site ??

I was on ok on Sunday building an order -- have not been able to get on last night or tonight - have even tried clearing the cookies etc.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

no problems here, just been in and surfing, running quick to be honest.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I've tried all thinfg I can think of - cookies history etc but still get :

*The website cannot display the page*

HTTP 500 
*Most likely causes:*


The website is under maintenance. 
The website has a programming error.
 *What you can try:*

*







Refresh the page.*

*







Go back to the previous page.*

* More information*

This error (HTTP 500 Internal Server Error) means that the website you are visiting had a server problem which prevented the webpage from displaying.
For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I placed an order on sat and mid way it stopped working, tried it 5 mins after that and it worked 100%.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

i can't keep anything in my basket - as soon as i go to checkout or continue shopping it clears - i want some CG's stuff!!!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

It gets stranger -- I tried to access C&S from my PC - no joy cleared cookies etc and can now access - however having done all the same I still cant access via my lappy - odd.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Skodaw said:


> It gets stranger -- I tried to access C&S from my PC - no joy cleared cookies etc and can now access - however having done all the same I still cant access via my lappy - odd.


Have you got the same version of internet explorer on both machines?

I normally clear cookies then reboot the machine. Seems to work everytime.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes IE7 on both machines -- will try a reboot


Cheers


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just ordered some stuff and not had problems????


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/help.asp


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

I've been having problems too, both at work and at home. So that's IE 7 on one and Maxthon / IE 6 on the other. I can't even see the help page, it comes up with the following error message:

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 294

It's got the top / left and right banners but if I click on any link I get an HTTP500 error.

Tony
(who's running out of car wash stuff and needs to put in an order soon ...)


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Nicked from C&S site for all those who can't see the help page  :thumb:

To place an order on our website, we use session cookies. These cookies are small snippets of information that hold details of your order, and are held only in the computer's RAM for the one session (the time your web browser is open). When the browser is closed, these cookies are deleted. NOTE: No information is written to the computers' hard drive. Session cookies from cleanandshiny.co.uk are not used to transmit information to us or to any other party other than for the purpose of logging in/out and to track your basket contents through to checkout. We do not track your browsing habits, nor use any information in these cookies for any advertising purposes or any other use which may be considered to be "spyware".

Most sites' session cookies are similarly benign - however there are some sites out there that do not have the same respect for your privacy. For this reason, certain browser security suites, add-ons and firewalls choose to block ALL session cookies - just to be on the safe side - without explaining clearly to the user the implications of this, or how to allow such cookies for site which the user trusts.

If you are having problems with being unable to stay logged in to our site, or unable to add items to your basket, the likely cause is that you or some other software you have installed is either blocking or has disabled your browser from accepting session cookies.

We have therefore detailed below details of how to lift this unnecessary restriction on your internet browser (if using a shared/work PC you may need to contact your network administrator)
If you still have problems purchasing or logging into our site after completing these steps, email us at [email protected]

Open a browser window then from the menu bar select the "Tools" menu and then "Internet Options" You then need to click the "Privacy" tab you should see the screen below, you then need to click the "Sites" option.










The "Per Site Privacy Actions" window should now open. In the "Address of websites" enter www.cleanandshiny.co.uk (you do not need to include http://) and then click the OK button, that window should close and then click "APPLY" and the other window should close.










Congratulations! You have now enabled cookies with Clean and Shiny!


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

That might be the answer for people who are not able to add things to the basket but it's not an answer to an HTTP500 error or the OLEDB error I queried above. I'm not getting anywhere near the basket 


Tony


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a thought, you can always phone them up:thumb:


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Just a thought, you can always phone them up:thumb:


Very true but they already give me enough grief at work that I prefer to do it quietly over the internet 

Tony


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Tony,

I will drop it over to you some time.... email me what you want....

[email protected]


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

Woohoo, our IT people did some messing around and it's working for me again now! Not sure what they did unfortunately* (and I couldn't really tell them it was for this site) but order being put together now!

Thanks all


* They did delete cookies but did a few other things as well so not sure which one did the trick.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

TJMurphy said:


> Woohoo, our IT people did some messing around and it's working for me again now! Not sure what they did unfortunately* (and I couldn't really tell them it was for this site) but order being put together now!
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> * They did delete cookies but did a few other things as well so not sure which one did the trick.


Great News....

Glad its all sorted Tony!

Johnny


----------

